# A recipe only a toddler could love



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I took my kids to the hospital for a checkup and a little boy opened his snack bag. He had a Grilled Cheese and Peanut Butter sandwich. The doctor saw him and told the boy's mother that "at least he is eating it in the right place".


----------



## dlcantrell (Mar 24, 2002)

Too funny! I don't know why toddlers do that (my daughter did the same thing) but they do like it.

BTW: Cadbury's is indeed divine!

Dave


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Forget toddlers - hubbie puts strips of nori on his cottage cheese!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

You know marmalady, as much as I love nori, I dont love it that much. Ugh! He's gotta have a cast-iron stomache.


----------



## dlcantrell (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm not familiar with Nori. What is it (taste, smell, texture, etc.).

Dave


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

If you eat sushi, you've probably had it -- it's used in rolls and some of those special cone-shaped hand-rolls (it's the cone part). Nori is thin pressed sheets of dried seaweed. It's dark green, shiny, crunchy, doesn't have much odor, tastes a little fishy, a little vegetal, a lot like the sea.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I recently served some seaweed to my seventh graders (finished a book on marine biology). One of the kids ate whole sheets of nori right out of the package. I couldn't watch!


----------



## dlcantrell (Mar 24, 2002)

Ahhh..

I have indeed had Nori but never knew its name. I can see how it would go with Cottage Cheese as the Cottage Cheese has a neutral taste (like peanut butter).

Speaking of peanut butter, there are a few places that serve cheeseburgers with mayonnaise and peanut butter called the "Goober Burger". I tried one once and although it didn't taste bad, it just wasn't my style.

Dave


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Hi, DL - I can see I'm going to have to introduce you to my hub! Then the two of you can go off in a corner and eat your cottage cheese and nori!!!!


----------



## dlcantrell (Mar 24, 2002)

Hey Marmalady,

I didn't say I LIKED it, just that I can see how they would go together. =)

Dave


----------

